# Lunacy & The Full Moon



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an interesting article about many conditions blamed on, and myths surrounding, the full Moon.










http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=lunacy-and-the-full-moon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

intresting.
i have a friend who thinks he changes everytime theres a full moon...he says he become more animalistic.

im going to show this to him


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My OB doctor told me the night I delivered my daughter that they teach you in medical school that the full moon has no bearing on childbirth. But he said he has found out for fact it does. My daughter was the 7th delivered that night, and he said he would deliver another three before morning. He told me they are so much busier on nights of full moons. In fact when he delivered my daughter he was in bare feet. He had just sterilized from the last delivery and didn't have time to put shoes on before my daughter was ready. He joked this time he was barefoot and I was pregnant.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love seeing the word "transmogrify" in print Reminds me of Calvin & Hobbes.

As for the "mosquito lunacy effect", all I can say is, when a mosquito bites me, it drives me crazy:googly:


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

i think JT becomes a Were-Dachshund when the dachsund-bane blooms.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think it has less to do with gravity and more to do with the actual waves from the sun being bounced off the moon. It would be interesting to know what the moon filters out of normal direct sunlight. I would wager it bounces back some serious infra-sound waves. That is why my dog as well as other animals get all spastic during a full moon.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

As a 18 year paramedic, i've found that theres as much craziness on new moon as full moons, maybe even more. Theres just not a giant glowing orb in the sky to blame it on, so I think it goes unnoticed by most.


----------

